# top 20 posters! I am in!!!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am now at the top 20 posters list and I am actually number 17. I overtook rookies like Paul_W, Paul Clarkson, Hairy and Stu!!

Not bad for a person that doesn't even have a TT yet!


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Erm...

Where does one get to see a list of the top 20 posters exactly?


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Click *Members* then *View Top 20 Posters*


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Doh!

Suffering from the eyes in arse syndrome.

Cor! Haven't Kev & Tim been busy!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Actually I'm still no. 3 but a chap called MKLlowep is closing in on me, I'm going to have to make a concerted effort to post "yeah"s this weekend.

Vlastan, I think the sporting term for your position in the top 20 is that you are bringing up the rear.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

oh - never seen that before... erm, perhaps i shouldnt post so much :-[


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

yep.


----------



## Hairy (May 6, 2002)

Quite a wide spread.. or am I in the wrong thread again? :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Nah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I must point out that I haven't posted anywhere near 4200 times on my own. I went to the local infant school and signed myself into the forum on the PC in the reception class, showed the kids how to use it, then left them to it....... Occasionally I'll post the odd "yeah" but most of my reasoned arguments are posted by a 4 year old.................


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol* - i was wondering


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Jampott - You've raised an interesting point!

Who has the most sensible or constructvie posts?

I can think of a few candidates of people who have not !!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Who has the most sensible or constructvie posts?


bike, he's talking about us again.


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

vek, bike, tnaem ecneffo on!!


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Yeah

Godda keep up my yeah quotient.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Nope, yeah, nah, yep, uhuh.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

what, eh, com'on, sometimes, if you like, Oh go on then.

yeah.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

This forum has gone so down hill recently! :-/


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Yeah.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Agreed ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You bastards.

Yesterday morning i was in the Top 20 (according to Vlastan) and within 24hours i've been knocked out of the top 20 whats that all about then? 

Note to myself "when pissed tonight perform additional mindless postings on this forum" ;D ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hey Vek, he's tumbled our trick :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mike *LOL* ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

You were at the top 20 last week, but sadly you were the 20th!! I have to say that I overtook you and very soon I should be the 15-16th in the league....come and catch me then!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

BIG DEAL,GET A LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

YOU GUY'S SHOULD REALLY GET OUT MORE.THAT'S IF THE DOCTORS LET YOU.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

I replied to pass55 in this thread:

http://www2.ttforum.co.uk/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1022943384;start=0


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm back in the Top 20 again, although bringing up the rear at number 20 (Vlastan, leave it)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This forum has gone so down hill recently! :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sure 'as bob, i be down in 'dos cotton pickin fields and all i saw was 'dose posters, postin craaaaap.

splendid


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...but Paul...how can I leave it?

You have so far made it to the 20th position only and never above it....you love the rear end of the list...I can say!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This forum has gone so down hill recently! :-/


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

11th....humph - not even in the top 10 !

Must remember to post more "yeah"s to reach the top 10..........


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The forum has gone so much fun recently...I can't get enough of it now!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Down down down. Down the big hill. Quality aint what it used to be ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...so somebody has to pack his bags and go then....Mr Clarkson when you are ready!!

;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Why pick on me??? ??? What have i done??? ??? I'm a happy go lucky chap and quite like it here as i have no friends outside in the real world, oh and by the way Vlastan, if i go, all my sexual history goes with me


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is quite true...if you go no more interesting stories!

Mike and Kevin didn't say as much as you did in the infamous thread....I think they are shy boyz!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Mike and Kevin didn't say as much as you did in the infamous thread....I think they are shy boyz!


who are Mike and Kevin? This forum has gone so down hill recently :-/


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> who are Mike and Kevin? This forum has gone so down hill recently :-/


This forum has gone so down hill recently :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Hayter Harrier Powered by a Briggs & Stratton


This forum has gone so down hill recently :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The forum is going upmarket and getting more fun!!! Wake up guys and open your eyes!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

This upmarket has gone so down hill recently :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...whatever! But I think old age is catching up quickly on you!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

dont be silly vlastan, just because its not like it was in my day young man, doesn't mean i dont understand.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Whatever


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

whenever


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...Shakira!! ...what a woman!!

;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Whatever


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Whoever Â


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, whenever, wherever, whatever, whoever, etc.... etc...anno domini....ad infinitum.... pro rata....etc...etc


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sneaking up the rankings. Risen to Number 18 from Number 20 in just one weekend. Its amazing the power of shite


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah...

My 666th post, could this be a sign?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Shite rules OK. 

Yeah. ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> My 666th post, could this be a sign?


no, this is a sign....


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

yeah


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

nah!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

yeah


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

and this...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, Warning Hitchhikers Ahead.


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Could not agree more ;D ;D ;D

Risen to 17th since yesterday. You guys are right, it does help if you post loads of shite. Be back later ;D ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ol del paso

fun comes in little yellow boxes according to the advert.

posting shite, moi :-X


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The more shite, the merriier.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well chaps....I can now claim 12th position but I hardly post shit in this forum!!!

Well Ok I may have discussed about anal sex...but shit is not always present!! I mean this is what enemas are for aren't they??

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I really should have done more posting when I was on gardening leave for 12 months


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

yeah


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

sorry - I meant 8 months


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yes indeedee ;D


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

blatant attempt to increase post count! (uggh that's all of us found out then!)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Giles, if you have been absent for eight months, then you will have plenty shite to post. :

Anyway, Vlastan is right up your arse, so get shiteing (is that how you spell it) away. ;D

Yeah


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

I know - where the hell has he come from (not England anyway)?

I may go on the Scooby Forum to get in their top ten even though I don't own one.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giles,

I am coming from humble Greece...and yes I am up your arse now...so if you don't move on quickly, I will catch up with you!!!

...almost there now buddy!!!

:-*


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Giles, if you go back a few days, you will find Vlastans world record thread.

The guy's famous now. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Vagman,

Would it be appropriate to post a piccie of the prize I have to send to Rod and Clair on this forum? What is your view....ah and the prize is Butt Plug!!!

Giles,

As you are here now but you were not before when I set the forum in flames...may I take the liberty and ask you....do you actually enjoy anal sex? And I mean giving in within an heterosexual relationship? I hope you don't mind me!!

:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Vlastan, yeah lets see a picture of said butt plug.

By the way on Sky Channel 193 right now there is a programme on that very subject. :


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

vlastan - "back door love" is fantastic as long as it is with a woman...................


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Giles, don't get Vlastan started.

We'll be here all night.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giles...you are one of us!!!!

I always though from your posts that you are a fun loving guy...just like some of us here!!!

And yes...I like it with women only myself...heterosexual is more sensual...always!!

I hope that your wife shares your views and enjoy it as well!!

Very good to find another follower!!

Vagman,

It is OK!!!! I know how to restrain myself...JUST!!!

:-* :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have noticed that when I start a thread and my name appears somewhere, I attract people like hell....where do I get this pulling power from?


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

vlastan - I don't know what pulling power you have, but your incessant posting has made you overtake me in the top 20 posters list!!!

The shame!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giles,

I am doing my best...my fans need me!! I can't disappoint them!!

Now I am going for Phil...it won't be long!!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

vlastan - there's no stopping you!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

u bet!!! I am ruthless!!

:-*


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

so unfair - a newbie coming onto the scene and stealing our thunder - and without a TT!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Giles,

Why don't you go and play with Amelia? 

I am not a newbie...not anymore...and I will most definitely order a TT shortly!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

46:52 Japan 0 Russia 0


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure they used to do one with onions in, yum, yum, yum.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh bugger it, I'm sure they used to do one with onions in, yum, yum, yum.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh bugger it, I'm sure they used to do one with onions in, yum, yum, yum.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bloody safety matches!!!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

A double post, oh bugger :-[


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

You nutters. Onions!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am actually in the top 10 now!!!

Vlastan rules the forum now!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

At least you've got something to aim for, I've got to double my posts to catch JampoTT. All I've got to aim for is consolidating my position, I'm so sad and demotivated when I arrive on the forum these days. I'm real sad. :'(


----------

